# LKA-Chef fordert besseren Schutz vor Telefon-Betrügern



## Anonymous (19 März 2004)

siehe:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/45756

18.03.2004 19:38



Hoffentlich kommt diesmal etwas dabei heraus. Dieser "Rückruftrick" nervt ziemlich.


----------

